# Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??



## Niza (19. Oktober 2008)

*Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Wer hat eigentlich noch einen Röhrenmonitor (CRT)??

Ich habe noch einen 21" SAMTRON 210P in Benutzung
Der schafft Auflösungen von 2048X1536 bei 70Hz

Bei EBAY bekommt man 17" für 1€ + 25€ Versand oder Selbstabholer.
Man bekommt sie schon fast geschenkt.
Tja die Sterben leider aus obwohl sie ein klasse Bild haben.

Neu gibt es sie garnicht mehr.Oder wenn, wo????

Flachbild sind nun mal immer günstiger platzsparender und besser geworden dazu Energiesparender.

Hat jemand von euch noch einen Röhrenbildschirm in Benutzung oder bin ich der Letzte der einen Benutzt????

Grüße Niza


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich benutz noch (!) einen 19" SyncMaster 959NF bei 1600x1200. Das Ding nimmt den größten Teil meines 17 m³ Wohnraums ein (Studentenbude) . Leider mangelts etwas an Schärfe. Hoffentlich bald kommt mir der T220 ins Haus.


----------



## Unbenannt123 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Habe noch einen 19" CRT. Steht zwar nichts drauf, ist aber wohl Lifetec, da von Aldi.

Trenne mich erst von ihm, wenn er den Geist aufgibt.

Er hat erstens ein super Bild und zweitens wird das wohl der letzte CRT in meinem Leben sein, weshalb ich ihn noch so lange wie möglich behalten möchte. Alt und gut.


----------



## DerFloh (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich hab an meinem drittrechner noch nen geilen 15 Zöller, von anno 1995, is also älter als mein Bruder^^, der hat zwar die ersten 20-30 min nen übelsten gelbstich aber nach ner weile is das bild dann normal, der schafft immerhin 1280*1024 und hat 0ms reaktionszeit^^, manchmal kriegt der im laufenden Betrieb mal wieder so nen gelbstich aber ein kleiner Klaps an die Seite und ers wieder normal^^, hab ihn richtig lieb gewonnen den kleinen der war schon auf massenweise LANs und hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, aber heutzutage zieh ich dann doch lieber einen 26" TFT(wenn ich ihn denn endlich hab) vor


----------



## stevelott (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich bin ebenfalls Nutzer eines CRT's, ein Eizo FlexScan F563-T (17").

Allerdings wechselt dieser munter zwischen Violett - und Gelbstich, so ist der L227 von LG bereits so gut wie bestellt!


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

nutze immer noch meine röhre : einen 19 zoll iiama vision master pro 450 mit flachbildschirm, ich spiel damit in 1920x1200 und bin begeistert von der bildqualität und den brillianten farben, und das seit fast 6 jahren


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Hab auch noch nen 17" Eizo Monitor, nur den Benutzt zur Zeit mein Bruder da er kein Geld hatte sich neben nem PC noch nen Monitor zukaufen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen 17"crt von irgendeiner marke

aber hab dann von meinem schwager einen 20"crt bekommen (ist auf tft umgestiegen)und den benutz ich jetzt natürlich 

auflösung ist bei beiden 1240x1024

und ein tft kommt mir erst her wenn der crt den geist aufgegeben hatt wobei ich ja dann immernoch den alten 17"er als ersatz habe


----------



## Fabi-O (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Habe auch so nen Lifetec 17-Zöller, der gefällt mir immer noch ganz gut, aber es wird auch bei mir ab nächstem monat auch Zeit für den Sprung in das Zeitalter der TFT.


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

hmmm,ich habe sogar noch 2 CRTs einen 15" von Viewsonic und einen 15" von Eizo,ja ic hätte manchmal schon gerne eine größeren Monitor,aber dafür kann ich in niedriegeren Auflösungen spielen


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Habe auch so nen Lifetec 17-Zöller, der gefällt mir immer noch ganz gut, aber es wird auch bei mir ab nächstem monat auch Zeit für den Sprung in das Zeitalter der TFT.



und wenn du dann gleich mit einem 22" (z.B. LG L227WT oder Syncmaster 226BW) anfängst wirst du dir vorkommen als gäbe es sie noch, die andere fünfte Grafik-Dimension..


----------



## Joey (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

für online-ego shooter : seit 4 Jahren nen CRT HP 1110 22", davor wars über 7 Jahre ne 21 " Belinea Röhre...naja und ich rbauch auch langsam nebrille :O

zum surfen en Acer AL 1914 TFT


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich hab hier noch mehrere Röhren stehen.

15er VideoSeven, für Test-PCs und zum dran Arbeiten wenn ich alte PCs wieder fertigmache, nimmt recht wenig platz weg und hat nen gutes Bild.

17er _keine Ahnung_, mein erster (!) Röhrenmonitor, den ich seit gut 12 Jahren hier stehen hab. Funktioniert noch einwandfrei und wird ebenfalls für Test-PCs benutzt.

19er NEC mit flacher Röhre, leider kaputt, dient als Tisch für diversen Bastelkram


----------



## benjasso (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich hab noch einen guten 17er Hansol/Novita Dynaflat (Scheibe also plan, wie bei 'nem TFT), der wird noch benutzt in Verbindung mit dem PC, mit dem ich ihn gekauft habe(ca 2001). Allerdings nur relativ selten. Ich muss sagen auf meinem neuen Hyundai W241D sieht alles viel schärfer aus, also ein CRT würde ich mir ziemlich sicher nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich hab eine 15" scott crt und hole mir bald einen 21" crt mag nix digitales quatsch kann mich einfach nicht an die winkelabhängigkeit von tfts gewöhnen


----------



## benjasso (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Also das ist bei mir nicht das Problem, wenn dann eher Ghosting, hält sich zum Glück aber in Grenzen. Musst nur ein Display mit PVA- oder IPS-Panel nehmen, dann passt auch das mit dem Blickwinkel.(Solang man nicht fast parallel zur Fläche von der Seite drauf sieht)


----------



## endgegner (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Also ich habe auch ein 17" aber der vergammelt irgendwo in der ecke.^^


----------



## guzzo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Wir ham zuhause noch nen paar in betrieb. Einer hat 19" einer 21" und meiner 17". Meiner fäng schon an Geräusche zu machen. Aber nach Weihnachten hol ich mir nen 22" auch schon wegen der Auflösung, obwohl ich dann das gegenlaufen im Dunkel vermissen werde .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Nach diversen TFTs setze ich nun *wieder* auf CRTs.

Mein letzter Flachbildschirm-Fehlkauf war der Samsung Syncmaster 226BW, dieser sogenannte Testsieger hat mich mit extrem schlechter Farbwiedergabe, miesen Justierungsmöglichkeiten und schlampiger sowie billiger Verarbeitung an den Rand der Verzweiflung getrieben.

Atm habe ich einen 22" Belinea mit Diamandtron (Trinitron)-Röhre den ich für schlappe 200€ Anfang des Jahres bei ebay ersteigert habe.
Ein fast unbenutztes und so gut wie neues Gerät, das mir der Verkäufer sogar geliefert hat. (Wegen Bedenken, das das gute Stück beim DHL-Versand nicht vielleicht kaputtgehen könnte.)

Desweiteren habe ich noch einen 19er und 17er Belinea in Reserve.

Solange aktuelle Grakas überhaupt noch die Möglichkeit bieten per Adapter VGA-Signale zu liefern, kommt mir keine windige Plastikschüssel mehr ins Haus.

Falls irgendwann meine Schätzchen verblasst und/oder die Anschlussmöglichkeit nicht mehr gegeben ist, werde ich mich wohl mit dem TFT-Zeug anfreunden müssen.
Dann wirds leider sehr teuer, weil das einzige was mich bis jetzt halbwegs überzeugen konnte ist EIZO, im unteren bis mittleren 1K€-Bereich.

Neue CRTs zu bekommen ist so gut wie Aussichtslos, Anfang des Jahres waren noch zwei Viewsonic-CRTs erhältlich, die aber mit eher zweifelhafter Bildqualität daherkamen.

So bleibt nur der Gebrauchtkauf mit der Hoffnung etwas brauchbares zu bekommen.

Der einzige Kritikpunkt ist die Energieverschwendung von Röhrengeräten!

Mein 22er verbrät laut Messung schlappe 105 Watt *aber*:

-Farben

-Schwarz ist schwarz

-Fotos sehen so aus wie sie sollen

-keine Reaktionszeit

-Räumlichkeit (kann ich schlecht erklären)

-gute Einstellmöglichkeiten

-ein Kampfgewicht das es nicht zulässt, das man beim Einstellen den Monitor aus versehen vom Schreibtisch schubst

Lang lebe die Braun'sche Röhre!


----------



## Ecle (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Samsung 19Zoll 900p mit 1600x1200
Bei ebay für 45euronen vor 3Jahren geholt


----------



## GF pAnk (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Also ich will nen TFT nicht missen. Mein hat es zerlegt und jetz sitz ich auch wieder vor nem CRT.
Ist nen ganz schöner Rückschritt.


----------



## maGic (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich benutzt noch CRT von LG Flatron 19". mit 1600x1200

nur bei Lanparty schleppte ich alte TFT Phillips 150B mit.

TFT überzeugt mich nicht.

Ein Tipp: Stellte CRT neben TFT und Ihr wird sehen, dass CRT kräftige Farbe hat.
Ob TFT mit Led Backligt besser als CRT, weiß ich nix.
Am besten überzeugt mich CRT von EIZO, die ist besten Monitorhersteller.
Leider gabt sie Geist auf.  Modell 174.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ja das ist richtig, leider sind die meisten EIZO-CRTs ausgenudelte Kisten.

Die waren damals schon genauso unverschämt teuer wie heute die EIZO-TFTs.

Meist von Profis verwendet, wo die Teile im Dauereinsatz ihre einstige Brillianz verloren haben.

Noch ein Nachteil: Sie altern!


----------



## dvux (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Jo aber ein guter, regelmäßig gewarteter EIZO-CRT ist nunmal ungeschlagen in der Farbwiedergabe.
Wenn ich das mit meinem anderem TFT (Samsung 245B+) vergleich sind das Welten... mag zwar nicht oft genutzt werden, aber wer sich mit E*B*V beschäftigt weiß es zu schätzen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ja das stimmt, sag mir wo ich einen herbekomme der noch nicht matschig ist und er ist so gut wie gekauft.

Ich habs über 3 Monate versucht, zwecklos, leider.

Man muss verdammtes Glück heben einen zu bekommen der nicht schon die besten Jahre hinter sich hat.

Die stinknormalen Büro-Belineas sind mir aber auch immer noch 1000x lieber als jeder Flachplastikbomber.


----------



## freakywilli3 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich benutz neben meinem Hauptmonitor (TFT) als zweitbildschirm einen sony multiscan e500 21 zoll CRT und mus sagen das der echt gut ist leider verbraucht das ding auch masenhaft platz und wird demnächst aussortiert.


----------



## uuodan (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Es gibt an sich keinen Grund, so einen Energiefresser noch zu besitzen oder gar zu betreiben. Es sei denn, man kennt und nutzt die "Vorteile" eines solchen Klotzes.


----------



## Oso (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich benutze einen Samtron 19'' CRT. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden, habe nach hinten sehr viel Platz.
Wie es ist, einen TFT zu besitzen/zu bestaunen, kann ich Euch nicht sagen. Hatte noch keinen "in action". Wenn ich bei meinem Bruder vorbeischaue, ist so ein TFT auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei....

Und das, was man nicht hat, kann man nicht vermissen


----------



## Cattivo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich habe bei meinem Zweitrechner, der quasi kaum noch genutzt wird (nur noch von meiner Freundin ), einen 19" CRT der Firma Targa mit sehr schlechter Bildqualität und Farbwerten. Aber er läuft auch nach 8 Jahren immer noch. 

Wenn ich ihn allerdings in puncto Qualität mit meinen jetzigen Eizo FlexScanL778 19" TFT vergleiche, so liegen da Welten zwischen!


----------



## utacat (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Habe noch einen Belinea 10 30 40  (17 Zoll, 0,26 Lochmaske) von meinem ersten PC von 1999.
Kann mich einfach nicht von ihm trennen (Reserve).

Nutze aber seit 3 Jahren fast nur einen TFT (aus Platzgründen). 

Wie schon erwähnt, solange es noch VGA-Adapter gibt, wandert er nicht zum Sperrmüll.


----------



## maGic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Jetzt fällt mir ein, dass ich Eizo 562T wegschmeißen
eine 17" CRT in gute Zustand. Sie schafft 1600x1200 x85Hz.

ich hoffe, dass ich 21" Nokia Crt geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Hab auch noch einen 19" CRT, LG 901B max. 2048 x 1536. Solange der läuft gibts nichts neues. Ach ja einen 17" NoName hab ich auch noch zum testen von anderen PC´s. Lang lebe die Röhre


----------



## ILLmatik (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich habe nen 21" Sony Trinitron Multiscan G520 der hat vor ein "paar" Jahren noch über 2000Euro gekostet. Perfektes Bild und alles.
2000x1500 (oder so) auf 85herz

Sogar der Boss der Entwickler von Unreal Tournament hat den selben. Mark Rein glaub ich heißt der.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## AndreasMarkert (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ja, Trinitron das war noch Qualität!

Hatte damals diverse TVs mit der Technologie, bis heute nie was vergleichbares gesehen.
Mein letzter war ein KV-34 irgendwas mit satten 144Kg Kampfgewicht und 86er 4:3 Röhre.

Mein 22er Belinea nutzt die Trinitron-Technik unter anderem Label (Diamandtron), einfach Klasse!


----------



## Maggats (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich hab auch noch einen, aber im keller 

dient als ersatz falls mal an meinem tft was dran ist, bekomme aber bald nen alten 17" tft, dann fliegt der crt in die tonne


----------



## low- (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Naja ich bin mit meinem Samsung SyncMaste 2032BW völlig zufrieden!Alles an dem ding ist super! 
Hab mich nur geärgert das es 2 Monate nachdem ich ih gekauft hab es die 22" Modelle für dne gleichen Preis gab 

Meine Mutter benutz aufjedenfall imme rnoch ihren 17" Belinea (sie ist umgestiegen von einem 15" Phillips  )


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ach stimmt... Im Abstellraum habe ich noch einen uralten 14" miro CRT von... hmm 1996? Ja kommt hin


----------



## caine2011 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH mein CRT ist gestern um 22:30 in den selbstzerstörungsmodus gegangen

Kann mir irgendwer helfen?

ist ne 15" röhre hat jahrelang (8) ohne zu mucken seinen dienst verrichtet, bis er gestern abend kein bild mehr zeigen wollte

dachte erst windows bockt rum, doch wenn ich keinen biosscreen sehe, kann es wohl nur an dem crt liegen, oder?(graka ausgeschlossen)


hilfen nach dem Motto "kauf dir einen 22"TFT" halte ich für unangebracht

brennen alte crts öfters durch? wie sieht das bei euch aus? ich hätte gern wieder eine röhre , hat jemand eine empfehlung? danke schon mal voraus


----------



## AndreasMarkert (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Nach 8 Jahren sollte je nach Nutzung das Bild ohnehin nicht mehr ganz so doll sein.
Natürlich kann mal was kaputtgehen, an was es genau liegt ist aber schlecht zu sagen.

Geräusche?

LED?
Warum ist die Graka ausgeschlossen, an der kanns natürlich auch liegen, haste Testmöglichkeiten?

Anderer Rechner, andere Graka?

CRTs hätte ich noch, sind aber als eiserne Reserve gedacht.
Einen 19er musste ich schon zähneknirschend abgeben.
Käme auf den Preis an, ansonsten bleibt leider nur ebay, oder der Marktplatz hier.


----------



## Danger23 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Also ich hab auch noch ne alte Röhre und zwar einen Siemens 22".
Und solang der noch läuft werd ich ihn auch nicht hergeben.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*



Danger23 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch noch ne alte Röhre und zwar einen Siemens 22".
> Und solang der noch läuft werd ich ihn auch nicht hergeben.


 Lechz!


----------



## Potman (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich hab hier auch noch ein 17" CRT von HP stehen, der wird auch noch benutzt


----------



## caine2011 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

grak hab ich eine 4850 mein board hat auch eine onboard außerdem hab ich noch eine x1550 bei allen das selbe bild 

nämlich keins led leuchtet gelb als hätte sie kein signal, aber es kommt keine ausgabe von wegen no signal


----------



## benjasso (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Einige der älteren, vielleicht auch neue, CRTs haben eingebaute Sicherungen. Vielleicht mal aufschrauben und nachsehen. Wenn es so ist, kannst du ihn mit Kosten im zweistelligen Centbereich wieder Leben einhauchen.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

benutze noch einen 17" und einen 19" crt...
aber der hauptrechner hat schon seinen tft bekommen.

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

danke für den tipp, es sind aber die elkos hochgekommen und ausgelaufen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Oje, das ist übel, wenn man jetzt wüsste ob nur die Elkos wegen Altersschwäche hochgegangen sind, könnte man die ja ersetzen.
(Vorrausgesetzt das die Werte auf den geplatzten noch erkennbar sind.)

Schaltungsdienst Lange könnte möglicherweise noch Pläne für das Gerät haben, falls nix mehr zu erkennen ist.

Paar Elkos kosten ja nicht die Welt, lohnt natürlich nur wenn das Bild noch
brauchbar war und man die Teile selbst aus und einlötet.
*(Vorsicht Hochspannung!!!)*

Wenns aber nicht altersbedingt war, sondern ne andere Ursache hat, suchst Du Dich selbst mit Schaltplan u.U. zu Tode.

Kann ne simple Diode für 20 Cent sein oder auch was ganz anderes.

Schwierig!


----------



## caine2011 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

der hatte eh schon ost-west-krankheit(bedeutet wenn die ränder nach innen gebogen sind)


----------



## Niza (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich hätte nie gedacht das noch soviele Leute einen Röhrenbildschirm besitzen.
Meinen werde ich noch solange wie möglich verwenden.

Grüße Niza.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Und nicht wenige davon aus Überzeugung und nicht aus Geldmangel, wobei guterhaltene Spitzen-CRTs ja mittlerweile teurer sind als die Flachdinger.


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

hab noch nen 17" von siemens werd mich aber erst von dem trennen wenn ich meinen neuen pc gekauft hab dann will ich aug nen 22" ws umsteigen der auflösung und der größe wegen.
ansonsten bin ich total zufreidem mit meinem crt


----------



## maGic (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich habe eine 15" CRT von Siemens Nixdorf Baujahr 1994, sie schafft 1280x1024x 60Hz rumliegen, falls billige CRT von Mag innovision Geist aufgab.

ist CRT von iiyama vision Master pro 451 empfehlenswert? die hat Trition-CRt


----------



## Flotter Geist (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich benutze immer noch nen 17" von Flatron (ez T710B)


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich benutze meine Röhre auch aus Überzeugung und nicht wegen Geldmangels. Erstens ist mit ner Röhre jede Auflösung ohne Qualitätsverlust möglich und zweitens gibt es niemals irgendwelche schlieren beim Zocken.


----------



## errat1c (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Habe zwar auch noch einen 17" CRT von Medion zuhause, nutze ihn aber nicht mehr. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, das ich mit dem nie Probleme hatte und er immer ein sehr scharfes und sattes Bild wiedergegeben hatte. Jetzt bei meinem TFT nerven mich zum Beispiel beim Video schauen schon die Lichthöfe, oder der Blickwinkel,aber da es aus Platzgründen nicht geht,musste der TFT eben her.


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich habe noch einen Samsung SyncMaster im Keller am Server haengen. Ist aber nur sehr sehr sehr selten in Benutzung.


----------



## T8P1 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Nutze immer noch meinen 19" iiyama HM903DT, liefert immer noch wunderbare Dienste. Soll aber langsam ausgetauscht werden. Schade das man einst viel Geld dafür gezahlt hat und nun nichts mehr bekommt.


----------



## AjS (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich habe noch einen röhrenmonitor mit 17" aber nur an meinem ganz alten pc


----------



## norse (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

ich hab auch noch ne Röhre 15" aber nur als zweit Monitor, isn schönes Bild gefällt mir besser als die LCDs und so, geht aber nach ner Zeit auf die Augen...

der macht ne Auflösung von 1024x800 bei 80Hz mit


----------



## n0b0dY (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

hab auch noch n3n 19er von vobis xD der wird aber langsam so dunkel dat ich beim spielen sehr viele dunkle ecken hab lang wird ehr wohl net mehr hier stehen!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*



T8P1 schrieb:


> Nutze immer noch meinen 19" iiyama HM903DT, liefert immer noch wunderbare Dienste. Soll aber langsam ausgetauscht werden. Schade das man einst viel Geld dafür gezahlt hat und nun nichts mehr bekommt.


Sagt wer? Wenn der richtig gut ist,gibts auch noch gutes Geld dafür!
Musst natürlich so'n Freak wie mich finden, der bereit ist für gute Bildqualität auch noch etwas mehr Kohle als üblich locker zu machen.
Einfach nen Fred im Marktplatz aufmachen, alles weitere ergibt sich von selbst. Es gibt anscheinend mehr Röhrenfans als gedacht! Nur Mut!


----------



## maGic (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Außerdem CRT hat ein vorteil,  man kan ihn mit *dritte Dimension *zocken,

                    mit 3d Shutter Brille

was für eine Erlebnisse


----------



## push@max (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Meine Schwester hatte noch vor paar Wochen einen, sie hat dann aber meinen alten TFT bekommen. Somit ist die letzte Röhre weg.


----------



## Peddaa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Ich habe auch noch einen. Naja, besser gesagt einen halben. Nachdem in den letzten 2 Wochen mehrmals ein Flackern, welches sich so dargestellt hat, dass das halbe Bild schwarz war und in der Mitte ein weiß-bläulicher Strich ist, zeigt er dies jetzt dauerhaft an. Auch klopfen oder kurz an- und ausschalten, so wie es vor ein paar Tagen geholfen hat, hilft jetzt nicht mehr. 

So bin ich dann nun dazu gezwungen mir einen neuen zu kaufen...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

nen 19" dell monitor ca 5jahre alt. spinnt aber manchmal rum....


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Haben schon noch aber der steht schon seit Jahren im Keller


----------



## Oridori (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm??*

Bis vor 2 Jahren (Laptop kauf) hatte ich so einen 17" von Medion in Gebrauch.
Nun hab ich für meinen neuen Desktop einen 2709w erstanden, aber für eventuelle ausfälle wartet der Röhrenmonitor geduldig im Nebenzimmer


----------

